# Echinodorus sp. ?



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Trying to find out what this one is. I had the name but can't find it lol.


----------



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

It looks like echinodorus latifolius. I'm sure the experts will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks more like a _Helanthium_ to me-does it spread via runners?


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Asuka....yea, like crazy haha


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Then it's definitely a _Helanthium_ (which was formerly a part of genus_ Echinodorus_, but they separated out the "chain swords" that multiplied via runners into their own genus a few years back). Most likely it's _Helanthium bolivianum_.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree, it's a Helanthium. How wide (in millimeters) and long are the leaves?
There's a number of similar Helanthium forms in the hobby, correct naming of these particular variants is a largely unsolved problem. The "Echinodorus latifolius" (from the Helanthium bolivianum group) is hardly distinguishable from other similar forms as submerged plant.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Asuka and Mire.

Definitely a Helanthium. It does appear to be the bolivianum group. Leaves start at 1-2mm at the base and expand to between 8-10mm. Longest leaves measure ~25cm. Spacing between runners is 10-12cm.

~ Adam


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Adam C said:


> Leaves start at 1-2mm at the base and expand to between 8-10mm. Longest leaves measure ~25cm.


OK, it could really be the "latifolius" type, but I think other forms of the bolivianum group can't be ruled out. The latifolius has a quite typical look as emersed plant: leaf blades narrowly lanceolate, petals more or less hanging. See 2nd and 3rd pic here: http://www.flowgrow.de/db/wasserpflanzen/helanthium-bolivianum-latifolius
There are other plants of the bolivianum group with rather broadly lanceolate or elliptic emersed leaves and more horizontal petals. Admittedly, no particularly good characteristics...


----------



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

asukawashere said:


> _Helanthium_ (which was formerly a part of genus_ Echinodorus_, but they separated out the "chain swords" that multiplied via runners into their own genus a few years back). Most likely it's _Helanthium bolivianum_.


Interesting, I never knew that. Thanks for the info


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the help everyone!

I'll try to get some going emmersed and see if I can get them to flower. 

~ Adam


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Another picture of Helanthium bolivianum "Latifolius" that shows the hanging petals clearer (6th photo from above): http://www.heimbiotop.de/helanthium.html
Above and below other H. bolivianum forms with broader emersed leaves.

There's also a similar Helanthium that looks a lot like the "Echinodorus latifolius" as emersed flowering plant, but the submerged leaves don't exceed a width of 5 mm, as far as I've seen. It was produced by Tropica as "Echinodorus angustifolius" but stays much lower than the true E. angustifolius = H. bolivianum "Angustifolius". Some german hobbyists refer to it as "Echinodorus angustifolius, kleine Form". It may be identical with a plant that's known in the U.S. as "normal variety of Echinodorus tenellus", not being the true E. tenellus = H. tenellum.
First I thought your plant may also be that Helanthium, but I rule that out because of the broader submerged leaves of your plant.


----------

